# ...Keeps on ticking



## 3K9Mom (Jun 12, 2006)

Zamboni consulted with the cardiologist today. 

Her blood pressure has been on the high side (240, dropped to 180 with meds), and she has a 1/6 murmur. My regular vet put her on Norvasc (blood pressure medicine) and a low dose of Enalapril while we waited to see the cardiologist (since she's not an urgent case, we waited over a month). 

So today, we did an EKG. 

The results..... (drum roll).... everything is great! 

He said the murmur is "trivial." He's not concerned about the blood pressure at all. He said he wouldn't prescribe any meds at all if she just walked in the door in this condition, but since she's on them and doing so well, we might as well leave her on them. 

No changes in diet, exercise, nothing! And, she's maintaining her recent weight loss. Still a svelt 38 lbs! The cardiologist said he'd be fine seeing her in 12-18 months. 

So....


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

Way to go ZAMBONI!!!!

Is she a larger beagle? 

How do they check BP? 

Pictures? 

Always with the questions...


----------



## 3K9Mom (Jun 12, 2006)

She's a beagle/spaniel mix (probably springer spaniel. Thus, the spring in her step!) 

They check BP with a cuff that goes on the leg. They only check systolic, not diastolic. So you only get one number.


----------



## 3K9Mom (Jun 12, 2006)

And photos...

On a hike in the forest (last month), with Dad












A rest break on the hike, with Camper


----------



## LisaT (Feb 7, 2005)

thanks for posting this....

it motivated me to get up and go leave a message to make the same type of appointment for Indy. We probably won't get in until January, late December with any luck. Indy has a murmur, more advanced.

Great news, how old is she?

Did the cardiologist talk to you about ultrasound vs. ekg?


----------



## 3K9Mom (Jun 12, 2006)

Boni is 15.









No, he felt the EKG was sufficient at this point. I went with that. He's the same cardiologist that treated Grover the couple years that she had CHF. I trust him. Of course, I ask a lot of questions.







But I trust him.


----------



## 3K9Mom (Jun 12, 2006)

Lisa, what's Indy's murmur rated at?


----------



## LisaT (Feb 7, 2005)

It's been at a two for a long time, but it was barely a two at first, and now it's inching closer to a three. It may be related to infection, but it's not clear.


----------



## GSD10 (May 20, 2007)

Yah that is great news for Zamboni...who is looking most stellar in the portrait with Camper







This is sure looking like it is the Year of Zamboni









I love hearing those words from the vet (especially when we have seniors) that "heart rate is good!"


----------



## LJsMom (Jan 6, 2008)

Very good news!


----------

